# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  Manifestación en Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino hoy!!!

## REEGE

Con ésto se ha encontrado éste forero ésta mañana en Madrid cuando iba a entrar a un curso en el ministerio...

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2010/0...271400709.html

----------


## ben-amar

> Con ésto se ha encontrado éste forero ésta mañana en Madrid cuando iba a entrar a un curso en el ministerio...
> 
> http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2010/0...271400709.html


Manifestacion en contra del uso de semillas transgenicas.
Totalmente de acuerdo con dicha manifestacion; semillas tratadas para, según ellos, combatir unas plagas ó aportar unas vitaminas que el alimento en concreto no tiene. 
Mas bien pienso que es crear una depedencia hacia ellos porque solo esllos las tendrán.
¿reportará estos tratamientos efectos secundarios a la larga? Vease el  ejemplo del mal de las vacas gordas (piensos con harinas de pescado).
Y es que las vacas no comen pescado, se alteraba el metabolismo.
Un saludo

----------


## Salut

Si lo realmente grave no son los efectos sobre la salud de quien los come (que con un correcto etiquetado sería una elección personal).

Lo realmente dramático es que se liberen esos genes -frecuentemente invasores- en el medio natural, afectando a agricultores que NO QUIEREN PLANTAR TRASGENICOS.

Ejemplos de agricultores que han perdido toda su cosecha, que han perdido las certificaciones de agricultura ecológica, que han perdido sus bancos de semillas y que incluso han sido sancionados "por violar la patente" contra su voluntad.. los hay a patadas.

Los transgénicos estan muy bien en un laboratorio, para obtener medicinas. Pero que de allí no salgan.


PD: Además, las variedades más comercializadas no son ni "para aportar vitaminas" ni para "combatir plagas", sino para hacer a las plantas más resistentes contra herbicidas y plaguicidas (las famosas "RounUp ready" de Monsanto). Al final llevan a más y más contaminación del suelo y las aguas.



EDIT: Y para quien no quiera participar de esta auténtica CARNICERÍA de agricultores no-transgénicos...
http://www.greenpeace.org/raw/conten...ja-y-verde.pdf

----------


## ben-amar

> PD: Además, las variedades más comercializadas no son ni "para aportar vitaminas" ni para "combatir plagas", sino para hacer a las plantas más resistentes contra herbicidas y plaguicidas (las famosas "RounUp ready" de Monsanto). *Al final llevan a más y más contaminación del suelo y las aguas.
> *
> 
> 
> EDIT: Y para quien no quiera participar de esta auténtica CARNICERÍA de agricultores no-transgénicos...
> http://www.greenpeace.org/raw/conten...ja-y-verde.pdf


Y de las aguas a los animales y las personas y al resto de la flora

----------

